# My Cypripedium's first flower



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

It's done blooming now, but it was fairly long lasting despite the lack of rain this year. This is a division given to me by a gardener friend from a couple years ago and it was so tiny I didn't think it would make it. And yet this year it presented me with a flower.





[/IMG]

Does anybody have any idea which one it might be?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 18, 2007)

Very beautiful!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

The bloom looks huge! and very well presented


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

That is adorable! Nice job!


----------



## Barbara (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, I'm happy you all liked it. I just about didn't post the picture when it's so small.


----------

